# Help needed in identifying unsourced classical song!



## BachScratcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay, you all are probably going to think I'm crazy, but I've asked a lot of people (none of which who were very well versed in classical music), and then someone suggested I try a forum. I have this really goofy video that has an orchestral piece at the very beginning and lasts about 40 seconds.

I will be eternally grateful to anyone who can help identify it. It's really familiar-sounding to me, but I just don't know that much classical music (by name), so it might be easy for some of you. Here is the video link:






The music plays from 0:00 to about 0:39. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Anitra's dance form Grieg's Peer Gynt


----------



## BachScratcher (Nov 10, 2014)

dgee said:


> Anitra's dance form Grieg's Peer Gynt


YOU ARE THE BEST. Thank you so so much. Also dang, I only just saw the identifying music forum :''')


----------

